# Hi



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello all, just joined the TTOC. First time I've been a member of an owners club so it's all a bit new for me.
I would in no way consider myself a car enthusiast and indeed only bought my first petrol car for 20 years last August, a mark1 roadster.( In between I have driven diesel work vehicles) I then traded that in for a mark2 V6 soft top.
Long story short: The TTs have reignited my love of driving which had been sucked out of me through driving and working in and around London and the M25 for 20 years.

I have moved from London to Essex and now rarely see a traffic light when I'm out ( I avoid larger towns) and the joys of twisting and turning and actually being able to accelerate out of a corner without smashing into someone in traffic has made me feel 20 all over again haha. 

Looking forward to learning stuff as it does interest me to a certain degree but I'm more a lurker than habitual poster. I much prefer being at least able to hear someone speak so don't expect too much.... 

Anyway sun is out and roof must come down, and so out I must go..............

Regards....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bung.Welcome to the TTOC. Lets see some pics of your Mk2.
Hoggy.


----------



## JBTT (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Bung, Welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Bung and welcome to the forum and the owners club buddy 

Paul


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the TTOC buddy


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome fellas, I will try and get some pics of my car up soon, just need the missus to show me how


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi, welcome. And you needn't have bought a petrol to get the full TT experience!


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Hi, welcome. And you needn't have bought a petrol to get the full TT experience!


 I know, I'm not a hater.  It's just that after 20 years of driving mainly diesels I really needed a change. 
I did consider one at first for the obvious reasons, but as it wasn't going to be a daily drive I eventually thought sod it and got a shouty V6.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome onboard and it's great to hear you have had your passion for driving reignited by the TT 

Enjoy 

Photo wise it is very easy, set up a Photobucket account (5 minute job) and then upload pictures from you computer to the Photobucket account (Photobucket has a green button with "upload" on it so very easy) then copy the img link that comes up when you hover over a picture and paste it into your post = jobsagoodun

Charlie


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

Charlie said:


> Welcome onboard and it's great to hear you have had your passion for driving reignited by the TT
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


Thanks Charlie I will get on that asap.

On another note regarding forum access, I still cant see the market place section and I was under the impression that after I joined the TTOC I would be able to do this as I really want a couple of bits for my car, armrest, etc.
Can someone please clarify whether this is correct.

Thanks in advance.

Richard.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bung said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome onboard and it's great to hear you have had your passion for driving reignited by the TT
> ...


Pleasure, if you need a hand just pm me and I can walk you through it 

Yes you should be able to see it now, pm Nem (Nick) as he amongst others can sort it or help you to do so. Anyone whose name is green too (they are the mods)

Charlie


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

As requested here is my baby.......... 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking good buddy   8)

Paul


----------

